# Adresses utiles : remarques et suggestions



## molgow (10 Août 2004)

Bonjour,

Vous avez certainement déjà remarqué la liste de liens utiles qui se trouve au sommet (en annonce) de ce forum. Celle-ci est assez succinte et il serait intéressant de l'améliorer : c'est là que nous avons besoin de vous! Je vous propose de nous aider à son amélioration en proposant des liens que vous trouvez utiles ou qui pourraient avoir sa place dans cette liste.

J'espère donc que vous prendrez le temps de participer et ainsi d'améliorer cette liste! Toutes autres suggestions ou remarques sont aussi bienvenues.

Merci 

Molgow

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 
*Pour éviter de mettre à jour la liste des liens à 2 endroits différents, celle-ci se trouve désormais uniquement dans ce sujet.*​


----------



## molgow (10 Août 2004)

Encore quelques précisions :

- Vous pouvez simplement me soumettre un lien. Je m'occuperais de le placer et de mettre à jour la liste ci-dessus.

- Il y a des domaines que je ne connais absolument pas et donc je n'ai pas de liens pour l'instant : je pense notamment aux blogs et surtout à Flash. Je créerais une nouvelle section Flash si qqn a des liens à poster.


----------



## mfay (10 Août 2004)

J'y mettrais bien trois liens :

  AlsaCréation, J'aime bien les articles et conseilshttp://www.alsacreations.com/articles/​ Hiérarchie des balises (pratique) :http://giminik.developpez.com/xhtml/​ Mon Editeur HTML perso et Gratuit, je peux pas résister à ma propre pub http://mfay.free.fr/BorakHTML
​Sinon, elle est vraiment bien cette liste


----------



## mitch1979 (11 Août 2004)

un site que je consulte régulièrement :

http://www.media-box.net/

nombreux tutoriaux et une doc CSS bien faite.

a+


----------



## Subite (11 Août 2004)

Pour Python il y a un lien indispensable qui est devenu aussi important que le documentation officielle
http://www.ulg.ac.be/cifen/inforef/swi/python.htm


----------



## Niconemo (16 Août 2004)

Une série de liens choisis (orienté design et CSS) récupéré depuis une initiative similaire sur WebDynamit. J'ai enlevé les doubons par rapport à ce qui est déjà proposé.
*KitWebTuto* Un pas à pas original et bien fait.

*SelfHtml* Une bible CSS et HTML ! Avec une version à télécharger.

*Seybold* : une approche sympa des CSS (comprendre rapidement et précisément pourquoi les utiliser)

*Index DOT* : en anglais, excessivement complet, sur HTML et CSS.

*Openweb* qui propose une démarche progressive et simple pour rentrer dans les CSS. Donne aussi des conseils sur l'accessibilité

*TheNoodleIncident* toujours les CSS avec en particulier cette www.thenoodleincident.com/tutorials/box_lesson/boxes.html(extrrrèmement utile pour débuter).


----------



## lock (17 Août 2004)

Je rajouterai des links pour Director:
3D shockwave : 3dlinks.com et aussi 3D pour Director : http://www.director-3d.com/
La page de Dean avec des ressources Lingo et shochwave c'est ici
Pour Flash et Director : developer dispatch
Director et le web : director web
Pas directement Web mais intéressant sur l'authoring dans Director : http://kali.qcas.gu.edu.au/~author/
La page d'Adam Montandon, des tutoriaux, des liens
La page pour les développeurs Director : http://www.directordev.com/

Link pour javascript :
http://devedge.netscape.com/central/javascript/

Un bon site avec des tutoriaux pour Flash et Director :
http://www.yazo.net/

Et enfin un bon site sur le html et le css:
http://www.htmldog.com/

Voilà si ça peut servir 
Lock


----------



## lock (17 Août 2004)

J'ai aussi oublié www.flashkit.com pour pleins de trucs sympas sous Flash


----------



## molgow (19 Août 2004)

Génial! Merci à tous! J'ai rajouté presque tous vos liens.. 

N'hésitez pas à en soumettre d'autres (notamment en ce qui concerne le Javascript et les blogs) !


----------



## Pingouin rose (8 Septembre 2004)

Alsacreation a changé d'adresse : http://www.alsacreation.com/ (sans le S à créations)

  Sinon une nouvelle adresse à inclure :http://openweb.eu.org/
  réflexions sur les standards du web

  Comme un certain Cybercodeur


----------



## mfay (8 Septembre 2004)

Pingouin rose a dit:
			
		

> Alsacreation a changé d'adresse : http://www.alsacreation.com/ (sans le S à créations)http://www.cybercodeur.net


 C'est le contraire petit pingouin rose, C'est avec le 'S' que le site reste.


----------



## Macleto (9 Septembre 2004)

http://www.siteduzero.com
-> Tutos PHP/HTML, un forum tres actif et des réponses assurées à vos problèmes


----------



## maousse (9 Septembre 2004)

concernant les weblogs :

En php, avec base de données mysql :

Dotclear 
Le petit Dotclear illustré 

Wordpress 

Textpattern
Textpattern semantics (en anglais) - Explication du principe de fonctionnement 
Textpattern Attributes (en anglais) - Explication des balises 

ExpressionEngine 

En perl

Movable Type 

Sans base de données:
Blosxom 

Outils  intégrés, prêts à l'emploi :
TypePad 
Blogger


----------



## molgow (12 Septembre 2004)

J'ai rajouté la plupart de vos adresses.
Merci à tous.


----------



## poildep (27 Septembre 2004)

j'ai vu ce lien dans un sujet à côté : phpdebutant.org . Je ne crois pas qu'il soit déjà dans la liste et je trouve ça pas mal foutu pour un débutant tel que moi.


----------



## macelene (27 Septembre 2004)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> concernant les weblogs :



le site de iBlogg, avec tous les MaJ et les outils 


Un petit lien chez un ami Australien, PAul BAilly, qui sévit aussi dans le forum pour les iBloggers
Forum pour iBlogg 

qui a fait un script pour faire une *sauvegarde de iBlogg * automatique, très utile  

http://www.paulbaily.com/iblogbackup.html.

voilà petite contrib :rose:


----------



## poildep (27 Septembre 2004)

maceleeene ! toi-z-ici ? :love:


----------



## macelene (27 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> maceleeene ! toi-z-ici ? :love:




BEn vi, ça m'arrive de traîner mes shoes dans les forums tecnics    

plus souvent que l'on ne croit 

:love:


----------



## sylver (28 Septembre 2004)

On peut rajouter à la liste de liens utiles les sites OpQuast.com et OpQuast.org dont je détaille un peu plus l'utilité dans ce sujet.


----------



## clansco (12 Octobre 2004)

bonjour amis mac,
 j'ai noté un oubli dans la liste des éditeurs texte
Bluefish est une petite merveille bien connue qui fonctionne sous mac et ... 
 la version française est maintenue par Michèle Garoche
 utilisatrice convaincue et passionnée de mac

 si ça peut servir,
 amicalement, clansco


----------



## zenop (14 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour,

b2evo est, comme ils disent, un moteur de blogs. Il est, notamment, multi-blogs, multi-utilisateurs, mutilingue... La classe quoi ! Je le teste en ce moment. Il me semble pas mal. On peut même faire un upgrad à partir de Cafelog/b2, GeekLog, Manywhere Miniblog et Movable Type.

Si vous ne connaissez pas, à découvrir.

En plus c'est Open Source

Voilà.


----------



## molgow (14 Octobre 2004)

Les adresses utiles ont été mises à jour !

Merci à tous.


----------



## Pingouin rose (10 Février 2005)

Pour  le PHP, je signale PHPFrance qui vient de rouvrir ses portes, avec son formidable forum.


----------



## tatouille (26 Février 2005)

Pingouin rose a dit:
			
		

> Pour  le PHP, je signale PHPFrance qui vient de rouvrir ses portes, avec son formidable forum.



http://www.phpindex.com/

pour tous ceux qui ne peuvent pas blairer les segui
 

dixit Zeev Suraski,

trad

c'est pas des gros cons ces mecs ?

 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Michel Aix (22 Mars 2005)

A cette liste impressionnante je peux ajouter cette adresse:
http://www.infini-fr.com/Sciences/Informatique/Reseaux/Internet/WorldWideWeb/langages.html

C'est une initiation aux principaux langages du Web.


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (24 Mars 2005)

Hello,
dans les liens utiles, l'adresse tutoriaux XHTML  n'est pas valide...


----------



## molgow (27 Mars 2005)

J'ai mis à jour les adresses utiles. Des liens ont été ajoutés ou corrigés selon vos messages. J'ai également vérifié tous les liens, 1 seul était brisé. Finalement j'ai réordonné certaines listes (outils web, CMS et blogs) afin d'être plus "objectif", et de ne pas en favoriser un arbitrairement.

Merci à tous ceux qui ont émis des suggestions ou commentaires !


----------



## goonie (7 Avril 2005)

Bonsoir,
Pour créer un blog sur Wanado qui ne propose pas de base SQL   
Il y a Thingamablog 
Je l'utilise depuis trois jours et il n'est pas mal du tout (je sais, pas aussi bien que Dotclear)    
Ok, il faut trifouiller le code pour le franciser mais j'y suis arrivé, alors


----------



## anntraxh (12 Avril 2005)

J'ai découvert tout à l'heure ce guide CSS, à télécharger sur un ipod, en anglais, mais c'est une idée que je trouve excellente !


----------



## molgow (14 Avril 2005)

J'ai rajouté vos 2 liens. Merci


----------



## tornade13 (20 Avril 2005)

Bonsoir

Un CMS que j'ai découvert dernièrement et que je trouve vraiment top top  

Toujours en développement EPX41 est très très bien fait, de nombreux modules additionnel peuvent être installé mail, forums etc. ...
Il n'a pas besoin de base SQL, Il est facilement personalisable, il est en français, et son developpeur répond très rapidement a vos questions.

A découvrir et a tester   
Je me suis fais un theme pour ce cms je vous laisse deviner de quoi je me suis inspiré.


----------



## Nephou (20 Avril 2005)

Je pense que tout le monde ici connait Eric Meyer mais ce qu'il propose par ici est assez utile pour ce qui me concerne


----------



## tatouille (1 Mai 2005)

http://tacosw.com/


----------



## molgow (8 Mai 2005)

Petite mise à jour mineure. Le lien pour Mambo est corrigé et j'ai rajouté un lien sur MamboNewbies (lien donné par osaris dans un autre sujet).


----------



## Nephou (30 Juin 2005)

Il y a des choses pas mal à lire par là


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2005)

Très clair et très précis : http://www.aginum.net/phpbb/
Albert


----------



## Niconemo (14 Octobre 2005)

Dans les &#233;diteurs texte il y a BBedit [payant] mais pas son frangin TextWrangler [gratuit] qui lui ressemble comme deux goutes d'eau pour toutes les fonction essentielles :
http://www.barebones.com/products/textwrangler/index.shtml


----------



## MrStone (15 Octobre 2005)

Hello 

Une info en passant : en ce moment et jusqu'au 30/11/2005, l'h&#233;bergeur 1&1 propose une offre d'h&#233;bergement plus un nom de domaine en .info, le tout gratuit pendant 3 ans. 
[NB : ce n'est pas de la pub, je n'ai aucun int&#233;r&#234;t commun avec ces gens ! Simplement j'ai pens&#233; que &#231;a pourrait int&#233;resser du monde]

J'ai eu beau chercher dans les petites lignes o&#249; &#233;tait le pi&#232;ge, je n'ai pas trouv&#233;, du coup j'ai souscrit  

Attention, il faut &#234;tre pr&#232;s d'un t&#233;l&#233;phone fixe au moment de l'inscription, il y a en effet une proc&#233;dure d'authentification par t&#233;l&#233;phone qui permet de valider la commande quelques minutes apr&#232;s l'inscription.


----------



## anntraxh (22 Novembre 2005)

Pour les amateurs, Eric Meyer et Jeffrey Zeldman à s'écouter en podcast sur ce site !


----------



## heroe (28 Novembre 2005)

en anglais mais top.
http://www.alvit.de/handbook/


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2005)

Le lien "petit dotclear" est cassé


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2005)

Capripot a dit:
			
		

> Le lien "petit dotclear" est cassé


La nouvelle adresse


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2005)

Un site recensant une liste de bonnes pratiques lors du développement...


----------



## richard-deux (25 Décembre 2005)

Comme la question est souvent posée, il y a ce site (http://www.chami.com/html-kit/services/favicon/) qui permet de créer en ligne un Favicon pour son site internet.


----------



## molgow (26 Décembre 2005)

Les Adresses utiles ont été mises à jour.

Au programme :
- ajout de TextWrangler
- changement Mambo -> Joomla
- ajout du Web Developer's Handbook

Merci à tous les contributeurs !


----------



## pascalformac (26 Décembre 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Les Adresses utiles ont été mises à jour.



splendide boulot de synthese !!

Je signale un détail

le lien " adresses utiles" au démarrage de ce fil ( premier poste de 2004) qu'un arrivant est tenté de cliquer  mène vers  "annonces dans le forum"
pas vers l'excellente liste

ce serait peut etre à éditer


----------



## molgow (26 Décembre 2005)

Merci, je l'ai édité !


----------



## pascalformac (26 Décembre 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Hello
> 
> Une info en passant : en ce moment et jusqu'au 30/11/2005, l'hébergeur 1&1 propose une offre d'hébergement plus un nom de domaine en .info, le tout gratuit pendant 3 ans.
> [NB : ce n'est pas de la pub, je n'ai aucun intérêt commun avec ces gens ! Simplement j'ai pensé que ça pourrait intéresser du monde]
> ...



je up ce post pour  indiquer ( si ca n'a pas été fait ailleurs)
 que l'offre est prolongée jusqu'au 31 decembre
il vous reste 6 jours pour beneficier de cette très bonne offre
( sans arnaque et solide)


----------



## molgow (26 Décembre 2005)

Pour cette offre, continuer à en parler là bas.


----------



## molgow (30 Décembre 2005)

J'ai rajouté Rapidweaver que j'avais oublié.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Vous avez certainement déjà remarqué la liste de liens utiles qui se trouve au sommet (en annonce) de ce forum. Celle-ci est assez succinte et il serait intéressant de l'améliorer : c'est là que nous avons besoin de vous! Je vous propose de nous aider à son amélioration en proposant des liens que vous trouvez utiles ou qui pourraient avoir sa place dans cette liste.
> 
> ...



Bonjour

Un catalogue des commandes HTML très pratique :
http://nephi.unice.fr/CoursHTML/

Albert


----------



## anntraxh (11 Février 2006)

Un petit widget utile, je trouve, qui donne les codes de caractères spéciaux, au clavier mais surtout en html !


----------



## sabearts (13 Février 2006)

Si je ne me trompe l'excellent nexen.net ne sa trouve pas dans la liste? ce site est un spendide répertoire pour PHP et MySQL...


----------



## Kounkountchek (20 Février 2006)

Salut, comme cours et tuto pour débutant il y a aussi:
Le site du zéro (XHTML, CSS mais egalement PHP...)
@ plus


----------



## molgow (20 Février 2006)

Merci, le Site du Zér0 se trouve déjà dans la liste 
Pour les autres, il faudra patienter un peu pour que j'ajoute vos suggestions... avant j'ai un diplôme à terminer pour vendredi


----------



## Kounkountchek (20 Février 2006)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Merci, le Site du Zér0 se trouve déjà dans la liste


Je vais de ce pas me mettre dix coups de fouet pour la peine !  :rateau:


----------



## da capo (14 Mars 2006)

Une petite suggestion de site :

http://www.quirksmode.org

Vraiment intéressant notamment pour le travail de décryptage des css. Tout n'est pas parfait mais... une mine.


----------



## joel (15 Mars 2006)

Bonjour,

Me lancant dans la programation d'un fil sur un site, je vous  joint les adresses ci dessous :

Introduction à RSS
Spécification RSS 0.91
spécification RSS 1.0
Dublin Core 
Syndication 
Content 
Métadonnées et Dublin Core.

Tester sa validité : Feed Validator http://feedvalidator.org/.


----------



## molgow (15 Avril 2006)

Les adresses utiles ont été mises à jour. Ne soyez pas vexé ou surpris si une de vos propositions n'a pas été ajoutée, j'essaie maintenant de garder les meilleurs sites et j'évite de disperser les liens dans de trop nombreux domaines différents, ou parfois j'attends d'avoir récolté assez de liens pour créer une nouvelle catégorie.

N'hésitez donc pas à continuer de suggérer de nouveaux liens ou de signaler des liens brisés.

Merci à tous


----------



## p4bl0 (25 Avril 2006)

Juste pour dire qu'il faut mettre à jour un truc, SubEthaEdit est devenu payant tout cours et n'est plus payant juste pour un usage commercial.


voilà


----------



## Kounkountchek (25 Avril 2006)

truk2oof a dit:
			
		

> Juste pour dire qu'il faut mettre à jour un truc, SubEthaEdit est devenu payant tout cours et n'est plus payant juste pour un usage commercial.
> 
> 
> voilà


Ah bon ?   
SubEthaEdit devient payant *a partir de la version 2.3* mais la 2.2 est déjà très bien ! (et celle là est gratuite pour utilisation non commerciale, ça n'a pas changé)


----------



## p4bl0 (26 Avril 2006)

La dernière version est payante.

Les développeurs ont laissé celle d'avant.

Mais alors il faut au moins préciser que sans payer on ne profite d'aucune mise à jour !


----------



## JulesB (15 Décembre 2006)

Saludos les MacG&#233;niaux !

Ayant pas mal gal&#233;r&#233; pour trouver des infos sur l'installation de PHP, MySql, Perl, Postgresql et autres, voici quelques adresses utiles:
installer php5 et MySql sous Tiger
Un package pour installer Apache 2.2.0, MySQL 5.0.20a, PHP 5.1.2, PostgreSQL 8.1, et Ruby On Rails 1.1.2
la page d'apple developer
et celle de projectOmega
Voil&#224; pour le moment !
Lusssssss...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2007)

Pour facilit&#233; la cr&#233;ation des css pour vos sites, voici CSSEdit qui sort en version 2. Celle-ci dispose d'une pr&#233;visualisation en temps r&#233;el qui permet de voir les r&#233;percussions au fur et &#224; mesure de la modifications de la feuille de style; tout &#231;a dans une interface &#224; la iLife comme vous pouvez le voir sur les captures d'&#233;cran. Bref, un excellent programme.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2007)

Standards, CSS, xhtml, s&#233;mantique, qu'est-ce que c'est? Pourquoi est-ce mieux que la mise en page par tableaux? Voici une page qui r&#233;sume tout ce qu'il y a &#224; savoir :

D&#233;velopper avec les standards Web : Recommandations et conseils pratiques


----------



## gillou31 (17 Janvier 2007)

Le lien GOLIVE est OUT !

Merci.


----------



## heroe (29 Janvier 2007)

Pour les fainéants qui font du PHP Object :  www.phpobjectgenerator.com  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2007)

Un moyen efficace d'éviter le spam quand on développe une application web : Stopping spambots with hashes and honeypots .


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2007)

Pourquoi il est important de faire un site accessible et notamment d'avoir une bonne hiérarchie des titres (h1 puis h2, h3, etc) et une bonne sémantique... Démonstration : L'ordinateur des aveugles.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2007)

Encore une excellente traduction de pompage : Bien utiliser le texte alternatif


----------



## momo-fr (16 Mars 2007)

Quelques liens vers de viewer, player, visionneuse en Flash :

Le DewPlayer MP3

Player Aouka MP3

Epose4 galerie Flash complète

Jeroen Wijering et ses multiples player mp3, vidéo ou viewer d'images, une mine.

Et aussi Airtight Interactive et ses Simpleviewer, Autoviewer, Postcardviewer... certains en version Flick.

Je dois en avoir d'autres dans mes cartons... je repasserais.


----------



## p4bl0 (16 Mars 2007)

momo-fr a dit:


> Quelques liens vers de viewer, player, visionneuse en Flash :
> 
> Le DewPlayer MP3
> 
> ...


Il y a aussi ceux l&#224; : http://resources.neolao.com/flash/components/


----------



## bvde (16 Mars 2007)

Visualiser une page sur IE 6 ou 7 
http://ipinfo.info/netrenderer/index.php


----------



## p4bl0 (16 Mars 2007)

bvde a dit:


> Visualiser une page sur IE 6 ou 7
> http://ipinfo.info/netrenderer/index.php


Ou bien http://browsershots.org/


----------



## fredmac75 (16 Mars 2007)

bien vu le mode "différence IE6 -> IE7


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2007)

Générateur de sitemap.xml en ligne très sophistiqué (application java) : XML Sitemap Tool for Google Yahoo MSN.


----------



## p4bl0 (23 Mars 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Générateur de sitemap.xml en ligne très sophistiqué (application java) : XML Sitemap Tool for Google Yahoo MSN.


Faut faire gaffe &#231;a ralenti bien firefox quand m&#234;me !

Moi je g&#233;n&#232;re mon sitemap automatiquement avec un script PHP qui &#233;crit dans le fichier sitemap.xml, de m&#234;me pour mes feed RSS et ATOM 
C'est rapide est comme &#231;a j'y met ce que je veux (on peut aussi avec XML Sitemap Tool for Google Yahoo MSN gr&#226;ce au filtre )


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> Faut faire gaffe &#231;a ralenti bien firefox quand m&#234;me !
> 
> Moi je g&#233;n&#232;re mon sitemap automatiquement avec un script PHP qui &#233;crit dans le fichier sitemap.xml, de m&#234;me pour mes feed RSS et ATOM
> C'est rapide est comme &#231;a j'y met ce que je veux (on peut aussi avec XML Sitemap Tool for Google Yahoo MSN gr&#226;ce au filtre )



Avec Safari &#231;a va.  Sinon j'ai aussi un sitemap.xml g&#233;n&#233;r&#233; automatiquement mais c'est vrai que cet outil java est plut&#244;t fait pour les sites statiques ou pour g&#233;n&#233;rer un plan simple du site en html.


----------



## p4bl0 (24 Avril 2007)

Faut ajouter Coda, oblig&#233;


----------



## Nephou (31 Août 2007)

Bonjour &#224; tous, je pense que, pour pr&#233;parer rapidement ses en page et gabarits, builder  [lien] des allemands de YAML [lien] est prometteur  et permet aussi une premi&#232;re approche didactique de la conception web xhtml+css

Neph&#8217;


----------



## Mathieu L (10 Septembre 2007)

Bon je viens juste de m'inscrire au forum ...
Je passe régulièrement sur le site, et sur le forum, depuis l'aquisition de mon MacBook il y a quelques mois.
Mais là je ne pouvais pas passé sur un tel topic sans laisser un énorme Merci !!!  

Encore merci pour le super forum que vous nous proposé !

Ps : oui je vais de suite vers les présentations.


----------



## monvilain (25 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour,

Suite à mon message privé, je propose l'ajout d'une adresse utile, un forum dedié à iWeb.
Cela soulagera la rubrique "developpement web" de Macge.

http://www.iweb.forumpro.fr


Merci


----------



## p4bl0 (25 Novembre 2007)

jeancharleslast a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Suite à mon message privé, je propose l'ajout d'une adresse utile, un forum dedié à iWeb.
> Cela soulagera la rubrique "developpement web" de Macge.
> ...


je plussois.
Ça sera pas qu'un soulagement, au point où ça en est, ça sera un décontamination !


----------



## astec37 (25 Novembre 2007)

Au niveau des outils de développement web, moi j'utilise eclipse PDT que je trouve très efficace.
Je ne l'ai utilisé que sur windows pour le moment, j'attend avec impatience mon macbook pour installer la version mac os dessus.
http://www.eclipse.org/pdt/


----------



## Leoparde (12 Mars 2008)

Salut, comme CMS je rajouterais TYPO3 (http://typo3.org/). Il est extra 

Sinon, deux modules FireFox dont je me sert très souvent :

Firebug : http://www.getfirebug.com/

Web developper : https://addons.mozilla.org/fr/firefox/addon/60 (il existe une traduction)


----------



## dldstyle (22 Mai 2008)

Je suis étonné de ne pas voir Coda comme éditeur de code.

Je l'utilise à la place de Dreamweaver depuis quelques semaines, je le trouve top ! La seule chose qui me me manque, la recherche dans des fichiers/dossiers et non uniquement dans le fichier ouvert.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2008)

Un petit script pour donner des effets à vos images, il suffit d'ajouter le script et une classe "instant" à vos images et c'est parti. Les personnes n'ayant pas javascript activé ne verront pas les effets, juste les photos «nues». Une bonne dégradation donc.


----------



## fredmac75 (28 Août 2008)

salut,

je ne sais pas si cela a déjà été proposé ?

Liste de prise en charge des balises par les navigateurs

Ou comment éviter d'avoir des surprises... mauvaises en générale.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2008)

À la suite de fredmac 75, la prise en charge des css par les clients mails (tableaux récapitulatifs en anglais).


----------



## jpa84 (3 Novembre 2008)

Je propose sitemapspal qui m'a été très utile hier pour éditer mon Plan sitemap pour google ( merci à starmac qui l'avait signalé en mars 2006 !! )

J'utilise également souvent Amaya pour Mac , gratuit et en français.

"Amaya est un éditeur Web qui sert à la fois de navigateur et d'outil d'édition. Il a été conçu par le W3C et l'INRIA avec pour but essentiel la démonstration des nouvelles technologies Web et aider les utilisateurs à créer des pages Web valides."


----------



## p4bl0 (3 Novembre 2008)

jpa84 a dit:


> Je propose sitemapspal qui m'a été très utile hier pour éditer mon Plan sitemap pour google ( merci à starmac qui l'avait signalé en mars 2006 !! )
> 
> J'utilise également souvent Amaya pour Mac , gratuit et en français.
> 
> "Amaya est un éditeur Web qui sert à la fois de navigateur et d'outil d'édition. Il a été conçu par le W3C et l'INRIA avec pour but essentiel la démonstration des nouvelles technologies Web et aider les utilisateurs à créer des pages Web valides."


ce truc Amaya j'ai jamais compris comment ça marchait !

Pour naviguer c'est on-ne-peut-plus pas-pratique (oui la formulation laisse à désirer )
Et pour l'édition j'ai rien compris : soit ça marche pas soit il dit tout le temps que c'est invalide même quand le code est valide xhtml 1.1 selon le w3c et validome...

Enfin bref un éditeur de texte et un vrai navigateur + pomme-tab (ou ctrl-tab sous linux) ça marche bien


----------



## lugdanum (3 Novembre 2008)

pour dldstyle : Tu peux faire une recherche dans dans plusieurs fichiers en même temps (en local ou non) : Find in Files ....


----------



## molgow (7 Novembre 2008)

J'ajoute Selenium, un outil pour faire des tests automatiques de sites webs. Utile pour valider que tout est là et fonctionne.
Je vais essayer de trouver un moment pour mettre à jour les adresses utiles ce week-end.
Merci à tous pour vos contributions.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2008)

Smush.it! un optimiseur d'images en ligne (extension firefox, bookmarklet, formulaire)&#8230;


----------



## molgow (21 Novembre 2008)

La page des adresses utiles a été mise à jour ! 
Merci à tous pour vos contributions.


----------



## OpsatFan (23 Mars 2009)

Juste pour signaler qu' Adobe GoLive n'existe plus, développement arrêté.

http://www.adobe.com/uk/products/golive/


----------



## mac' (20 Septembre 2009)

Un logiciel d'éditeur intéressent, c'est NotePac 
-> http://www.fandemac.fr/modules.php?page=projets&id=1 qui est très sympa.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2012)

Un IDE (il n'y a aucun IDE dans la liste, c'est quand même un sacré manque) : Eclipse PDT, comme quelqu'un l'a mentionné il y a 5 ans :
http://www.eclipse.org/pdt/downloads/

Et un éditeur qui a rapidement gagné en popularité : SublimeText
http://www.sublimetext.com

Au passage, vous pouvez retirer Adobe Golive qui n'est plus développé ni même en vente depuis plus de 4 ans (cf http://www.adobe.com/uk/products/golive/)
NVU n'est plus développé depuis 7 ans et le site donné en lien semble être une récupération de domaine un peu louche. L'auteur de NVU développe maintenant Blue Griffon : http://bluegriffon.org

Dans les CMS, il serait bon au minimum de retirer Itseasy qui n'a l'air vraiment pas actif (cf ses forums : pas un seul message en 2012). Il pourrait être avantageusement remplacé par Drupal http://drupal.org .

Il y aurait aussi bien d'autres choses à modifier, par exemple virer la référence à XHTML 2 (qui n'est plus "en cours" mais abandonné) et le remplacer par HTML5. Entre autres.

Edit : En même temps c'est marrant, ça a un coté archive du web. Shockwave 3D, tout ça... à la limite ça serait sympa de la garder, de lui supprimer son rang d'Annonce et de créer un autre message.


----------

